# رحلات الى تركية باقل التكاليف مع السما لسياحة والسفر



## محمد حسن (28 أبريل 2011)

رحلات الى تركية باقل التكاليف مع السما لسياحة والسفر 

لو عايز تطلع احلى رحلة الى تركيا او عايز تقضى احلى شهر عسل فى جمال تركيا الخلاب و باقل الاسعار
اهلا بكم في تركيا مع عروض سفريات السما للسياحة
alsama tourism
السما للسياحة والسفر






خياركم الذكي في السفر والسياحة الى بلد القارتين اسطنبول تم تأسيس شركتنا عام 1995 في عاصمة الإمبراطوريات الثلاث اسطنبول شركتنا هي احدى الشركات


السياحية التركية المتميزة في مجال السفر والسياحة ولديها كافة الامكانيات والكوادر للتعامل مع طلباتكم بأعلى مستوى من الاداء والجودة والخدمات وبأسعار مغرية

تتشرف شركة السما للسياحة و السفر التي تتميزبأنها من أكفأ شركات السياحة التركية حيث تقوم بتنظيم الجولات السياحية الى كل المناطق المتميزة في تركيا بتقديم برنامجها لصيف 2011

2011


تقدم لكم شركة السما لسياحة والسفر برنامجها ل6 ايام و7 الى اجمل المناطق بإسطنبول



السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الاول
المتحف الاسلامي قصر التو بكابي ساراي




جامع السلطان احمد الجامع الازرق




حديقة الملوك كولهاني




السوق المسكوف
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSHu-2Izi1TYtosma27fmqmfmTlYEo2eL8lOFb1rvbSohu81miNSg[/IMG[COLOR="Red"]]
مول هيستوريا للتسوق[/COLOR]

[IMG]http://www.sea7h.net/vb/picture.php?albumid=83&pictureid=1062

السعر 150 دولار...من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الثاني

قصر عبد الحميد
حديقة اورتاكوي
حديقه ارلوس
تل العرايس
مول جواهير للتسوق





السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م... اليوم الثالث
تلفريك بيرلوتي
مجسمات توركيا المصغرة
ادا بارك حديقه الملاهي و حدائق الحيوانات
السوق المصري العريق

مول اسطنبول احواض السمك متحف التلج




السعر 200 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الرابع
قلعه البيزنطيين
طرابيا
كيلوس ساحل البحر الاسود
غابات بلغرات
مول استنيا بارك





السعر 150 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم الخامس
شارع اسطنبول الكبير
سلسه مطاعم فلوريا البحريه
مول غلاريا
منطقه زيتون بورنو
ديري شاريشي سوق الجلد




السعر 160 دولار... من 9 ص الى 9 م...اليوم السادس
جزر الاميرات
جولة بالقارب بالبوسفور





انشطتنا مميزة وخدماتنا متعدة


تنظيم الرحلات السياحية داخل تركيا - توفير المرشدين السياحيين باللغة العربية - توفير حجوزات الفنادق والشقق الفندقية والفلل


اصدار تذاكر السفر على جميع خطوط الطيران وبدون تكلفة اضافية - توفير سيارات عائلية وسيارات فارهة مع سائق يجيد 

للغة العربية وبأرخص الاسعار

ملاحظة الاسعار تشمل الاوتيل مع الاستقبال من والى المطار




المكتب
0090212237553
السيد سعيد
GSM 00905448754619
GSM 00905072082063

السيدمصطفى
GSM00905352445120
السيد ربيع سيمون
GSM 00905426472902

alsama | tourism | Travel Agancy







skype alsamatour

24 ساعة خدمة مباشرة

msn [email protected]






http://ar-ar.facebook.com/people/Als...00001958763807​


----------

